# Am I mental or would anyone else..........



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Detail a courtesy car. My A4 is in for some work over the bank holiday weekend. Feeling at a bit of a loose end and without a car to clean I have given the ford fiesta courtesy car the once over. I hoovered it out, gave the interior a quick zipping over with the tornador and gave the exterior a wash. I didn't go as far as getting the DA out but I'm pretty sure it's the best clean it's had in a long while. Is anyone else sad enough to have done this:detailer:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

i would probably do this as well, but wouldnt spend much time on it. never really the same when its someone elses car. unless your getting paid for it. spent a whole day on my ex wifes car not long after meeting her while she was in work.she did not notice:wall:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to detail my ex wife's rental cars. I spent 5 hours on a brand new golf only for it to get broken into the very next day. Rather than replace the broken window, Avis took the car back and replaced it. Total waste of my efforts... So no... I don't do this anymore.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

if I have any car for more than a few days.... yes I will.

I don't lower my standards just because the car isn't mine.

:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I have :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I was going to try and do AMD's little smart car they kindly loaned me whilst mine was in their workshop 

Sadly it was minging so I didn't bother


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldn't ever abuse a hire car, but there is no chance I'd spend any of my time cleaning it.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

It's not the time that would concern me, it's the expense of the products used, just to hand it back to the rental company, so I'd say no.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> if I have any car for more than a few days.... yes I will.
> 
> :thumb:


Please borrow my car


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

salim said:


> Please borrow my car


you're the same as my mates.... 

:lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I did a little Peugeot 107 courtesy car I had. They told me it had to returned washed and vacuumed but I did a little more, nothing over the top though. When I returned it they were shocked, told me they always asked people to clean it but no one ever did and it was probably the cleanest they'd seen it.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

I have many years ago i had a courtesey car a montego 2.0 GTI Just washed it cause it was dirty and i dont like driving dirty cars never polished it or anything..


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> I was going to try and do AMD's little smart car they kindly loaned me whilst mine was in their workshop
> 
> Sadly it was minging so I didn't bother


I can't believe that thing is still going!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have done a clean and hoover out on longer term rentals (like over a week) but wasn't aware of the detailing aspect back then, and since that time have never had a long term hire car to use.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I did a little Peugeot 107 courtesy car I had. They told me it had to returned washed and vacuumed but I did a little more, nothing over the top though. When I returned it they were shocked, told me they always asked people to clean it but no one ever did and it was probably the cleanest they'd seen it.


I had an i10 while the Saab was in the body shop also had to be returned clean and vacuumed took it through the car wash completely forgetting about the arial the whole lot ripped off £140 later. Lesson learn t.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Last year while on holiday in Turkey i washed the rental car, i used a floor brush and a washing up bowl full of apc! came up a treat for all of 20secs till it dried in the +40 mid-day heat lol....


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes i would give a courtesy car a quick was and hoover, if i am riding round in it for more than a day.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id stick it through the local handwash job done , but if its your hobby and you enjoy it why not


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wouldn t do it . But if for a week or 2 I would go to a touchless car wash if real dirty .


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive always thought it was crazy, and probably wouldnt do it.

but i got a brand new white 320d last year as a loaner, only had 600 odd miles on it, and it was absolutely minging. i had to give it a once over before i used it. 

then washed and hoovered before it went back 3 weeks later


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I wouldn't do a courtesy car, but I did do my brother in-law's much neglected E36 compact..........


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't bother detailing a courtsey car - complete waste of time & materials IMO.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

No. Spend your time testing the hand-brake and wearing out the tyres instead. Then see how fast it will go in 1st gear.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Couldn't hire cars be a perfect testbed for new cleaning products and da/rotary machines. That way if it goes **** up then its not your car!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I was handed the dirtiest black e class once as a courtesy car " sorry it's not v clean mate, but I ran out of time - oh and the tank is empty.."

I was about to give the rental place a proper complaint letter. 

But instead I fully detailed one half - inside and out - masking tape jobby from bumper to bumper. When I gave it back I asked to see the Manager and simply said one half is how it ought to have come to me and the other is how it did.

I never heard from them, must have been a proper git for them to sort out without access to a rotary etc.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm the same mate.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think I would, it just gets handed back and the next person probably just will abuse it


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Grin said:


> No. Spend your time testing the hand-brake and wearing out the tyres instead. Then see how fast it will go in 1st gear.


Exactly what I'd do.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Obsessed Merc said:


> I was handed the dirtiest black e class once as a courtesy car " sorry it's not v clean mate, but I ran out of time - oh and the tank is empty.."
> 
> I was about to give the rental place a proper complaint letter.
> 
> ...


 That sounds like a class act!

Any pictures of the "50/50"?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I did the two I was given purely because I was having them for at least a week and I dislike driving a dirty car, don't think the dealer even noticed though :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Obsessed Merc said:


> I was handed the dirtiest black e class once as a courtesy car " sorry it's not v clean mate, but I ran out of time - oh and the tank is empty.."
> 
> I was about to give the rental place a proper complaint letter.
> 
> ...


this bloody hilliarious !


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Exactly what I'd do.


Some poor mug has to buy these cars eventually. Lets hope it's not you.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

God I wish I had the time to waste that some of you guys have! I have started carrying orchard hydrophobe rain repellent though because it's a 10 second job which makes wet weather driving much easier... That's functional though, not vanity!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

The dealer kindly lent me a 62 Plate Freelander 2HSE Auto for 5 weeks while I was waiting for my new Evoque.
I treated the FL2 as if it were my own. It went back thoroughly poliched, vacuumed, engine bay clean & dressed along with wheel arches. They said it was so clean they wouldn't lend it ou again & decided to put it on the forecourt for sale & sold it about a week later!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Freddie said:


> Couldn't hire cars be a perfect testbed for new cleaning products and da/rotary machines. That way if it goes **** up then its not your car!


That's all very well until they inspect it & note the damage that wasn't there before!

I found that if you make a point of treating their car with a lot of respect ( & letting them see you have of course) you get looked after in other ways.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

andystevens said:


> That's all very well until they inspect it & note the damage that wasn't there before!
> 
> I found that if you make a point of treating their car with a lot of respect ( & letting them see you have of course) you get looked after in other ways.


They only tend to have a brief look for new dents and scrapes. They don't seem to look for small scratches etc. 
Saying that though i have returned a van with an entire side damaged by a lamp post! I discovered it wouldn't fit through the same size gaps as my car would! (the result of 3 long days moving furniture for work.) was so tired i forgot i was in a van.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Personally, I wouldn't bother detailing a courtsey car - complete waste of time & materials IMO.


+1 would never ever do it lol


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

With a rental I would enjoy taking it through an automated car wash


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

AKA Pabs said:


> With a rental I would enjoy taking it through an automated car wash


You are one sick puppy :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes - i do it with any car i drive. I might not go to the extent of a detail, but it will certainly get a good wash and a wipedown with a carnauba QD for a bit of sparkle.


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

I've done it before, but only on company pool cars really

Inside of any car I drive is clean - cant be sitting in dirty cars


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> you're the same as my mates....
> 
> :lol:


You have mate's?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mr cooper said:


> You have mate's?


yeah... well I don't calling your mum a dirty spunk bucket in public.........

:wave:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

My wife hires cars from Enterprise all the time for her job and usually they are delivered all lovely and clean.

He rented a Vauxhall Corsa last year which was totally covered in sand from all the rain we had, so I took the decision to wash it.







Snow foamed it, 1 bucket method, as I wasn't bothered about putting swirls in the paint, APC the wheels and tyres and just used a QD to finish.

I never used any of my good stuff, but used all the tat I haven't used for a long time


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

No, I had one for two weeks once and took it through some very very very muddy country lanes. It looked like it had been off road! Not even then did I wash it. I also mastered taking off at the lights in that little car over two weeks, poor poor courtesy car.


----------

